# NetBeans 3.6 und Konsolenfenster



## ypsdg1 (2. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wie man bei NetBeans ein Konsolenfenster aktiviert (ich arbeite mit JSP's, Beans und Servlets), so dass man mit dem System.out.println-Befehl Daten an die Konsole geben kann.

Vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße

ypsdg


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2004)

Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das in den Vorgängerversionen von 3.6 gemacht wurde.
In der der 3.6 kannst Du den Consolenbereich (Output) z.B. mit der Tastenkombination *Strg+4* nach vorne holen. Oder Du benutzt die Menubar. Im Menü _Window_ findest Du einen Item _Output_, der ebenfalls die Console anzeigt, bzw. nach vorne holt. Ich habe das bei mir so eingestellt, das sie ständig unten links zu sehen ist.
NetBeans ist in der individuellen Konfiguration ziemlich flexibel, so dass Dein Bild durchaus anders aussehen kann.


----------



## ypsdg1 (3. Aug 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe NetBeans 3.6 und habe es ausprobiert und bin begeistert! Es funzt! 

Vielen, vielen Dank

ypsdg


----------

